# Scala im Kommen :-)



## Landei (21. Jan 2010)

Was sich 2009 so getan hat: The Scala Community Rocks | The Scala Programming Language

U.a. hat sich Scala auf dem TIOBE-Index (ja, ich weiß, er hat methodische Schwächen...) von Platz 45 auf 25 vorgeschoben.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jan 2010)

Wollte mich eigentlich schon ewig mal intensiver damit beschäftigen.... aber man findet so wenig Zeit... 

Kennst du scalacl - Project Hosting on Google Code , oder hast du das schonmal verwendet?


----------



## Landei (21. Jan 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Wollte mich eigentlich schon ewig mal intensiver damit beschäftigen.... aber man findet so wenig Zeit...
> 
> Kennst du scalacl - Project Hosting on Google Code , oder hast du das schonmal verwendet?



Nein, kenne ich nicht.

Ich hatte mal ein paar Links zum Lernen zusammengestellt: Scala lernen  eSCALAtion Blog


----------



## bygones (22. Jan 2010)

verdient hat es das sich


----------



## Landei (27. Jan 2010)

Scala 2.8.0 Beta 1 ist da: Scala 2.8.0 Beta 1 | The Scala Programming Language


----------

